
The Myth of Cosmopolitanism (2016) - AvenueIngres
https://www.nytimes.com/2016/07/03/opinion/sunday/the-myth-of-cosmopolitanism.html?_r=0
======
AvenueIngres
Supplement, a quote from Jean-Jacques Rousseau: "beware of those cosmopolitans
who go to great lengths in their books to discover duties they do not deign to
fulfill around them. A philosopher loves the Tartars so as to be spared having
to love his neighbors."

